# rib/chicken hangers?



## bob b que (Aug 5, 2013)

I happened to be watching one of the "food  channels one day, and saw a pit master use a thick wire concoction to hang his chicken 1/2's in his smoker (like a coat hanger). He also had racks of ribs hooked with the same "hanger". 

I have a Char-Broil Big Easy that is narrow but deep and I know I can get more of everything in the smoker if I can use a devise like that. The pit master said it was his own design , but I gotta figure someone somewhere makes them for purchase. If you've seen 'em, sell 'em, or make 'em I would love to here from you or if you have any like-minded ideas...


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 10, 2013)

I saw a guy mod the lid of hisWSM to add a cooking/charcoal grill/grate to hang meat from.   Smoke-EZ makes a rack device with their mod kit but they won't sell it alone (I asked).  If you're handy or have a welder local you could have them fabricate one for you to work in your cooker.


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 11, 2013)

Bacon hooks?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108364/cheap-bacon-hooks


----------

